# The Best Amish White Bread Recipe



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have been making this bread for years and it has never failed me. It is the best bread for all occasions and is a little on the sweet side. The oil in the recipe allows the bread to remain good for weeks without going bad. A hint to make any bread last for weeks longer is also to add a bit of potato flour to any bread recipe. It preserves the batch very well and will extend the life of your bread for at least an extra week. 

Amish White Bread
2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour

1.In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam. 

2.Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour. 

3.Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans. 

4.Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes. 

Enjoy


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Bookmarking this! I have been wanting to start making my own bread! I have all of the equipment but GASP I just have not done it! LOL!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Printing this out and trying it very soon. Can I use all purpose flour if that is all I have on hand?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I wondered about the flour, too, lol. What's the difference between bread flour and AP flour? I'm also looking to baking with home-ground whole wheat flour...

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Bread flour is a finer flour and will rise to be lighter and fluffier. I use bread flour for all of my baking and I generally do not even buy AP flour anymore.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Bread flour is a finer flour and will rise to be lighter and fluffier. I use bread flour for all of my baking and I generally do not even buy AP flour anymore.


Can you subsitute with the gluten free flour and still have it turn out decent?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Can you subsitute with the gluten free flour and still have it turn out decent?


You could TRY anything....but I know that my mom usually buy HIGH gluten bread for her bread when making this recipe or one very similar to it. I would think if you are using gluten free your bread will probably be somewhat flat.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> You could TRY anything....but I know that my mom usually buy HIGH gluten bread for her bread when making this recipe or one very similar to it. I would think if you are using gluten free your bread will probably be somewhat flat.


Oh well I never liked FAT bread anyway.  

Seriously, my daughter is alergic to gluten so it's at least worth a try.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my usual bread recipe that I use for regular white /sandwich bread. I always use all-purpose flour. I also make this in to rolls and bake 350 degrees for 18 minutes.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Good to know - thank you! 

My goal is to make all my family's bread, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Good to know - thank you!
> 
> My goal is to make all my family's bread, but I'm not there yet.


That is my GOAL too!! Ummm...I am not there yet either...not even close...well halfway there maybe...I have all the stuff to do it! LOL! Someday...


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Printing this out and trying it very soon. Can I use all purpose flour if that is all I have on hand?


Hi Salekdarling,

You can definitely use all purpose flour if you do not have bread flour on hand. It tastes great either way


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> That is my GOAL too!! Ummm...I am not there yet either...not even close...well halfway there maybe...I have all the stuff to do it! LOL! Someday...


Hi PamsPride

Making all of your family's bread is not hard at all once you get started.

I waited for years to do it and once I realized how easy it was I was kicking myself for taking such along time to get to it, lol.

If you have a bread machine you can make a loaf easy every morning and even store dough batters in the freezer for future days and all you do is pop in the batter and bake in the morning.

Try it out and if you need any tips to do it in batches or come across any hurdles let me know.


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Can you subsitute with the gluten free flour and still have it turn out decent?


Hi OldVet,

You can substitute the bread flour with gluten free flour.

It will be more flat, but will still turn out fine and taste great so please give it a try and let me know if you need any help with it.

This is a pretty forgiving recipe. I have substituted many different ingredients in it from time to time and it turns out wonderful every time.


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Goshengirl,

This is a great recipe for a daily bread, can have any flour substituted and will still taste great.

It is because of this recipe that I started baking bread daily until it became habit and it was the only bread we were eating


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BrookeKilby said:


> Hi OldVet,
> 
> You can substitute the bread flour with gluten free flour.
> 
> ...


Brooke,

Thanks kiddo, I will let you know how it turns out.

Dan


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

gluten free makes for a runny or wet dough. you can't knead it like normal. 
best way to make gluten free bread is to make the dough in a bowl and pour in your greased baking pan and let it rise until double. 
then bake. once the top is brown you can brush it with butter or egg white. 
the trick with gluten free is you need fiber to pull the dough together. 

that is why so many recipes call for xanthum or guar gum. they can be spendy though. 
however i found that i can use chicory root powder or dehydrated orange peel ground to a powder. Then use like 1 tablespoon and mix well with the dry ingredients before the wet ingredients are added.
I also increase the yeast to 2 teaspoons.
here is a basic bread recipe i have used and even use in my bread machine with good results.

2 cups sorghum flour
1/2 cup potato flour
1/2 cup flaxseed meal
1 tbl dried milk or buttermilk
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp ground chicory root or dried ground orange peel or xanthum gum 
2 tsp yeast
mix all dry ingredients well 
add 1 egg 
1 1/2 cups warm water
2 tablespoons butter or oil

mix together into a bowl until a thick batter is made. (if too dry add a little water 1 tbl at a time) 
pour batter in a greased bread loaf pan and let rise until double or until it begins to rise above the pan
preheat oven to 325 degrees and bake for about 20 minutes then increase heat to 375 degrees and bake for another 20 minutes or so or until browned on top and you when you thump it it sounds done.
it will rise in the oven even more.

this works even better in a bread machine so you don't have to go through all the steps.I set my bread machine to normal and put in the wet ingredients first then the dry and turn it on. 
let me know if anyone tries this. so far i have shared it with two friends and they like it.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> gluten free makes for a runny or wet dough. you can't knead it like normal.
> best way to make gluten free bread is to make the dough in a bowl and pour in your greased baking pan and let it rise until double.
> then bake. once the top is brown you can brush it with butter or egg white.
> the trick with gluten free is you need fiber to pull the dough together.
> ...


You are my new hero (at least until tomorrow ). 
I thank you and my Daughter thanks you.
Dan


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oldvet said:


> You are my new hero (at least until tomorrow ).
> I thank you and my Daughter thanks you.
> Dan


lol let me know how it works!


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

The difference between bread flour and AP (all purpose) flour is the the gluten content. Bread flour is usually milled from hard red winter or hard red spring wheat and it has the highest gluten content and also the highest protien content. Duram wheats (soft wheat) have less gluten and are used to make pastas and things like cakes (for a better crumb) and cookies. AP flour is generally a 50/50 mixture of hard and soft wheat and that is why you can use it for everything. What you use, depends basically on how fine a point you want to put on the pencil, if you know what I mean.  I bake bread at least once a week, I make all my own dinner rolls, sweet rolls, etc. But then I bake and cook from scratch just about everything. My motto is: Real food for real people, lol.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Love it! I that too about 90% of the time! lol still have a hubby who is addicted to junk food ..... grrr


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

BrookeKilby said:


> Hi PamsPride
> 
> Making all of your family's bread is not hard at all once you get started.
> 
> ...


Tips, tricks, and hurdles???? Ummmm....how do you keep me from eating it all and it sticking to my belly and hips???


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Tips, tricks, and hurdles???? Ummmm....how do you keep me from eating it all and it sticking to my belly and hips???


I figure I came into this world fat, bald, and toothless so I might as well go out the same way while enjoying as much as I can until my number is called. 

Dan


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well if yer gonna make Amish bread you best get some Amish Butter to put on it!! I found it on my last trip to MT this past summer.. bought it and tried it on hot bread..OMG! bought 20 Lbs and brought it back to TX .

Miz Sheri makes all out bread but due to time and work she uses a bread machine, still is awesome and the Amish butter just makes it even better!*


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Well if yer gonna make Amish bread you best get some Amish Butter to put on it!! I found it on my last trip to MT this past summer.. bought it and tried it on hot bread..OMG! bought 20 Lbs and brought it back to TX .
> 
> Miz Sheri makes all out bread but due to time and work she uses a bread machine, still is awesome and the Amish butter just makes it even better!*


*YUM!*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

oldvet said:


> I figure I came into this world fat, bald, and toothless so I might as well go out the same way while enjoying as much as I can until my number is called.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the smile!!! 

And the recipes ... :2thumb:


----------

